# Prewar Schwinn LaSalle Model C Project



## xmtnrider (Jan 21, 2015)

I picked up this Model C (I think) about a week ago and pulled off a crusty sweatheart sprocket and crank, back fender, and a broken front fork. Here's what's left...

Question...is this definitely a LaSalle? Any way to know the year? See the cursive name remnants? Also, should the head tube be white and blend in with the white stripes there are remnants of?

Also, what is the best way to remove the respray paint and get back to what's left of the original? I've just used water so far, but I got some "color back" product as well to try. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 21, 2015)

I would start with WD40 and a 3M scrubbie pad.  Soak with spray and scrub lightly until you see how it reacts.  Don't touch the downtube script with the scrubbie.

Serial should be under crank bracket.


----------



## xmtnrider (Jan 22, 2015)

Ozark Flyer said:


> I would start with WD40 and a 3M scrubbie pad.  Soak with spray and scrub lightly until you see how it reacts.  Don't touch the downtube script with the scrubbie.
> 
> Serial should be under crank bracket.




I tried the WD-40 which shined it up some, but some of the respray still isn't coming off. When I rub too hard some of the original paint seems to come off too. Or maybe the original paint was pretty beat up already and I'm just uncovering it? Here's what it's looking like now. You can see on the head tube where the original white paint was under the badge. I rubbed at the edges where the respray starts and some of the underlying white came off too.

Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 25, 2015)

How are you coming along?  Did you try letting the WD sit on the paint and soften it before scrubbing?  If WD is not softening the paint, you may need a stronger solvent.  I would be careful and take just a bit at a time.  It is a slow, tedious, and nasty process.  If it is a very high quality over paint it may not be possible to get it off without going all the way through the original.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Feb 2, 2015)

From your serial number and frame it looks like a 1937 Model C 18" frame...the oval badge is throwing me off a little...

What year was stamped on the cranks? and what was the name on the rear hub?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 2, 2015)

To remove the over spray DO NOT ANYTHING ABRASIVE ... I have had a lot of success with a product named "Goof Off" which is sold at Home Depot - Lowes - many hardware stores etc. ... Work in a well ventilated area & LET THE PRODUCT do it's thing - Use like you would use paint thinner & don't scrub hard it won't come off any faster by scrubbing hard - The Goof Off will break the paint down - Apply Goof Off to a small area on a cotton rag - old towel - etc. - work a small section at a time & use a new area on the rag often as paint comes off on it - it took me a few hours to remove the paint from this old tank ( pics below )  & it was well worth the effort ... Good luck on the project - 

Keeping bicycles on the road & original one at a time - Frank


----------



## crash24 (Apr 8, 2015)

Good info


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 8, 2015)

I think it was a majestic.... and it could have had an oval badge too..


----------

